# Phoenix Area Raw Food Suppliers



## marcelo (Jul 6, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any good sources in the Phoenix area. Open to anything, chicken necks/backs, green tripe, bones, etc. I'm in the west side, Litchfield Park, but willing to travel to the east side to save some money. Thank you!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd be down for some information on this as well...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Check out these Yahoo groups:

PhxBARF : Phoenix Bones & Raw Food Group

RedAngelRaw : Red Angel RAW Foods

PhxBARFERS : PhxBARFERS


----------



## marcelo (Jul 6, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Check out these Yahoo groups:
> 
> PhxBARF : Phoenix Bones & Raw Food Group
> 
> ...


Cool, thank you.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Found this. I'm sure you guys have it by now though.

Home Page


----------

